# Lawn tractor with 3 point



## Durwood

Can anyone tell me what are the smallest tractors you can get that have a 3 point hitch and a fel? I know John Deere has the x585s. I would like to see about the smallest tractor i can get. Uses and implements i would want to put on it are FEL, Rototiller and snowblower and maybe mmm. I have looked at the Ingersolls and man they are impressive but they don't have the 3 point hitch. At least i didn't see any that had it. I'm looking at new machines.

Thanks 
Durwood


----------



## Ingersoll444

The Ingersoll's do have a 3PH avable for them, thought it came standerd, but maybe not. The Big Simp's have a FEL as an option also.


----------



## bontai Joe

Do you need cat "1" or will cat. "0" work? And are you looking for new or mildly used?


----------



## itsgottobegreen

JD 140 H3 could have a johnson loader and a 3pt cat 0. Would be the smallest. But good luck finding one. Anybody who has one is not going to let it go. 

I would also have to say the Kubota BX series. Very small.


----------



## Ingersoll444

Or the Massey GC2300 more of a sub compact, but still pretty small.

What are your plans, and why so small?


----------



## Durwood

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Do you need cat "1" or will cat. "0" work? And are you looking for new or mildly used? *


Doesn't really matter Joe as long as those implements can be used. I also would probably get a box blade for it. 
Probably will be a while before i get one, but i want to get my homework out of the way. I might even consider a small chinese tractor, although it would really be bigger than i want. I will brobably buy new as i don't have much luck with used equipment. I guess i could always mount a snowblower on the old snapper if i needed to, but i really would like a FEL and 3 point rototiller.


----------



## Durwood

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Or the Massey GC2300 more of a sub compact, but still pretty small.
> 
> What are your plans, and why so small? *


I really just want something to play with as i only have an acre here. I want to put out a bigger garden next year,so the rototiller would come in handy. The kubotas, masseys, and John Deeres get me into more money than i really want to spend. I would love to have a JD 2210. That would be about perfect size for me. I live on a dead end street and could use the snowblower or FEL to keep it clean in the winter.


----------



## bontai Joe

The Cub 3000 series has everything you wanted except a factory mounted front loader:

http://www.cubcadet.com/servlet/BrandProductDetail?ID=1173&CAT=28&SUB=25

The loader is most likely available aftermarket.


----------



## Argee

When I had my Case/Ingersolls...one had a sleeve hitch and the other had a 3PH with a sleeve hitch adapter....I think most of the Garden tractor implements that are widely available are sleeve hitch adaptable. At leat the ones made by Brinley Hardy and Agrifab just to name two.


----------



## Argee

The 3PH did allow the use of CAT "0" implements for the tractor. I found the 5' Woods CAT "0" backblade to be almost to heavy for the machine.


----------



## Bruceman

I made a winch operated 3pt that accepts sleeve hitch implements ( they are a lot cheaper than actual 3pt ) The only real advantage is that I can put the desired angle on the implement and it has a lot more upward travel than the standard sleeve hitch/drawbar.


----------



## aegt5000

Bruce..

Nice job on the hitch:thumbsup:


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by Bruceman _
> *I made a winch operated 3pt that accepts sleeve hitch implements ( they are a lot cheaper than actual 3pt ) The only real advantage is that I can put the desired angle on the implement and it has a lot more upward travel than the standard sleeve hitch/drawbar. *


<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v163/jodyand/108_0815Custom.jpg">

Nice job Bruceman:thumbsup: That gives you the ability to lift and lower heavy implements without busting a nut every turn. And your right about the sleeve hitch implements being cheaper.


----------



## gwill

> _Originally posted by Durwood _
> *Can anyone tell me what are the smallest tractors you can get that have a 3 point hitch and a fel? I know John Deere has the x585s. I would like to see about the smallest tractor i can get. Uses and implements i would want to put on it are FEL, Rototiller and snowblower and maybe mmm. I have looked at the Ingersolls and man they are impressive but they don't have the 3 point hitch. At least i didn't see any that had it. I'm looking at new machines.
> 
> Thanks
> Durwood *


This is far from a new one, and they're kinda rare... but here's a picture of the toggle action cat 0 3 pt on my Amigo 1400.

<img src=http://members.toast.net/gwill/album/Tractors/Garden%5FTractors/Riding_mower_pto.jpg>

These great little tractors are all heart. It has dual PTO, creeper gear, all gear planetary drive train, individual turning brakes, and is nearly all cast iron. It's a really tough little tractor. Find one if you can and you'll be happy with it.

<img src=http://members.toast.net/gwill/album/Tractors/Garden%5FTractors/Riding_mower_rightfront.jpg>

Gwill


----------



## Argee

Gwill,

That's quite a stout little tractor...I've never heard of the Amigo...could you give us a little history on it?


----------



## Chipmaker

I stumbled on a set of lift arms CAT 0 or may have even been 00 at a slavage store one year, back when I had my JD317, and added full three point lift to it. Intend to do the same with the JD GX335 just as soon as I clean out my shop......but it will be actuated with electric screw actuators this time. Probably build my own implements as well..Have a nice scraper blade edge from a road grader setting outside just screaming to be turned into a box blade part! Had been considering making a typical sleeve type hith but the more I thought about it the less I wanted a sleeve hitch.but that notion is still subject to change.


----------



## aegt5000

Let me think….Hmmmm a small tractor with a FEL and 3 Pt hitch.
Wait…It’s on the tip of my tongue….I’ll think of it.
Darn, I can see a picture of it in my head, but….

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/1250Logo.jpg">


----------



## Bruceman

Thanks Argee. It took a few days of head -scratchin', figuring out how to use some of the steel that I have laying around, and how to weld it up, but I think it was worth all the trouble. It has about 20" of upward travel ( keeps the box blade and cultivator from dragging the ground coming off hills).
Bruce L.


----------



## Ingersoll444

Thats a nice setup Bruceman. Kinda the best of the 3PH, and sleve hitch put together. Good job!!


----------



## Durwood

*Re: Re: Lawn tractor with 3 point*



> _Originally posted by gwill _
> *This is far from a new one, and they're kinda rare... but here's a picture of the toggle action cat 0 3 pt on my Amigo 1400.
> 
> <img src=http://members.toast.net/gwill/album/Tractors/Garden%5FTractors/Riding_mower_pto.jpg>
> 
> These great little tractors are all heart. It has dual PTO, creeper gear, all gear planetary drive train, individual turning brakes, and is nearly all cast iron. It's a really tough little tractor. Find one if you can and you'll be happy with it.
> 
> <img src=http://members.toast.net/gwill/album/Tractors/Garden%5FTractors/Riding_mower_rightfront.jpg>
> 
> Gwill *


Yes gwill, i would like some more info on your Amigo 1400. That is a really cool tractor.


----------



## jodyand

*Re: Re: Re: Lawn tractor with 3 point*



> _Originally posted by Durwood _
> *Yes gwill, i would like some more info on your Amigo 1400. That is a really cool tractor. *


Durwood here is a link to a thread where he tells about the Amigo.

Amigo


----------

